# Morels?



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Anybody finding any mushrooms yet?
I hear they are starting to show up in Kentucky and southern Missouri.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they don't show up here till the first good sweat and sunburn do we are still avg 40 daytime usually about the first or second week of May 

it may be an interesting year for them as i think the trees are ready to bloom early with the mild winter


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I start watching for the Ramps, Trout Lilies, Spring Beauty's, May Apples to pop thru the ground before putting much effort on finding Morels.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Saw some morels in the grocery the other day.
$59.99 per pound !!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

You should start calling upscale east coast restaurants and flipping those buggers.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Found some verpas a couple weeks ago. No morels yet.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

They are just starting to pop here. Ground is just about ready. We are in the high 60s low 70s daily. Another week of that if we get it, and they will show up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would think if our night time temps would rise and the rain would stop for several days we would start seeing some.

 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

They are up here today. No blacks yet which is unusual since they usually pop first.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I picked about 30 yesterday. Probably left that many small ones that were too small to pick. We could use a little rain to help it out.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

The big yellow morels are at peak right now in this neck of the woods. I've found a nice mess each of the last four times I looked.


----------

